# Brooklyn Botanic Gardens



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like a beautiful spot. That's some serious sized leaves on the elephant ear plant in the middle of the 2nd pic!


----------



## jclee (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow! Somehow, I grew up in NYC, and I still go back to visit at least once a year, but I have never made it to the botanical gardens. I will have to put that on my to-do list.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Kubla said:


> Looks like a beautiful spot. That's some serious sized leaves on the elephant ear plant in the middle of the 2nd pic!


Yep, it definitely is, very serene place, you forget your in the middle of a city when your there. Those leaves where huge. Really nice lush place.



jclee said:


> Wow! Somehow, I grew up in NYC, and I still go back to visit at least once a year, but I have never made it to the botanical gardens. I will have to put that on my to-do list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Definitely worth the trip. First time I ever went as well. Late spring would probably be really nice with all the cherry blossoms around the Japanese Pond.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

I went to school and worked at the New York Botanical Garden (in the Bronx). Even better IMO.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Triport said:


> I went to school and worked at the New York Botanical Garden (in the Bronx). Even better IMO.


OK. They are both excellent. Was in Brooklyn so went to BBG. That’s why it’s titled Brooklyn Botanic Gardens


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes I am not contesting that. BBG is lovely too. It was just a general statement because I am proud of my alma matter. No disrespect intended.


----------



## lonew0lf (May 2, 2017)

The spring cherry blossom at the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens is something special.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Super pretty!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks all. Next year definitely getting during cherry blossom bloom time.


----------

